# BS 3's



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been trying to nail a bs 3 for majority of last season and never officially got it. ITS SO FUSTRATING! I can never fully commit to a complete 360. I would always land about 270 and I would either eat it or have a sketchy landing. I've gotten really comfortable with bs 180s b/c of the constant attempts at the 360's, but still having trouble. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome trick, it's one of my stock tricks I pull off whatever, and one I see people struggle with alot. The common problem is that people have gone blind into the rotation and as soon as they come around and see the landing they prepare to land. But at this stage you'll have probably gotten around about 270 and as they have stopped rotating the head and upper body the lower body tends to stall in the air. So as you guessed you need to commit, my friend taught me a cool trick which isn't really endorsed by the associations but it worked for me and others, and that is to point your belly button towards where you want to be. This keeps your upper body moving and is what pulls you through the rotation. This is especially important if bs is your weaker direction for spinning.

It sounds cliche but a large majority of freestyle is commitment, keeping that upper body moving past the point where you've gotten yourself comfortable in the past.

Hopefully I've made some sense. I'm terrible at explaining things through writing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

You open up your rotation too early. 
I don`t know how to perform 360's (yet ) but I found this on the web in the past:
snowboard methodology. If you look in this link you find a pro tip that when doing a 360 (FS in this case) it happens that you`ll find yourself always lading a 270 instead off a 360, just as you say. Hi's tip is to stay tucked longer!

Hopefully this tip helped, good luck putting a BS360 down!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

That's one trick tip that I haven't actually heard yet. I'll have to try it out next time, but yea I think the issue is once in the blindspot of the turn I come out of the tuck to early like you said Snowjoe. Thanks for link toni I checked it out and it was pretty tight, very helpful too. Appreciate the tips guys, can't wait till this season!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

O yea and another thing would you recommend learning BS 3's first or FS?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

tonysimoni said:


> You open up your rotation too early.
> I don`t know how to perform 360's (yet ) but I found this on the web in the past:
> snowboard methodology. If you look in this link you find a pro tip that when doing a 360 (FS in this case) it happens that you`ll find yourself always lading a 270 instead off a 360, just as you say. Hi's tip is to stay tucked longer!
> 
> Hopefully this tip helped, good luck putting a BS360 down!


Thanks for linking that terminology PDF, that's going to help me a lot as I start trying to do tricks.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

kwu said:


> O yea and another thing would you recommend learning BS 3's first or FS?


Totally up to you. People tend to spin one way more comfortably than the other. I spin BS better than FS so I learnt BS first, which seems common with goofy riders, the same as regular riders spinning FS. I would advise to learn the one your more comfortable with and then learn the harder direction once you have a good idea of whats going on in the air.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Alright well in that case I stick with learning one first. Also I did a little research and a few of the trick tips (including toni's linked tip- thanks toni)that i've seen shows the riders doing an indy along with the 3. Does this help b/c it forces you to tuck or are they just doing it for style?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Learn without the grab first, its to make the spin look better, and its more difficult as its harder to get the spin required to complete the rotation as your upper body can't move as freely, and your gonna need a bit more airtime.

Once you have the 360 dialled in try a 180 with a grab, then move on again to a 360 with a grab. 

Oh and make it a nosegrab


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

So just tuck in and bring my knees up to intiate the spin?

and will do on the nosegrab


----------



## Fikesoccerr2 (Jul 22, 2008)

Appreciate the support from those who can do the tricks to those who are trying. This is some good stuff fellas. be sure to try that on my bs 3's as well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

i say once you have the bs 1's any grab your pretty much in. all you have to do now is when you go off the toes for the bs 1 just really turn your head around more then what you would do on a bs 1 and this overlooking would initiate your rotation better and force your shoulders to start to spin and once your shoulders are spining, the trick is there! so turn your like your life depended on it(which it really does if you eff up)anyways its not a blind landing so you should be able to spot it for a long time. Remember dont over do it or your will overrotate and it would end up being a bs 5 or even 7 but if your not ready for those they might bite you in the arse. if you feel like you keep on landing 270, i suggest you finshing off the last 90 with a shifty(thats if you find your self stuck at 270 midair) and remember when you land you want to land flat base or heavy on your heals..if you land on your toes its going to be harder to keep you from eating snow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

alrite you make sound a lot easier hc haha but thanks for the advice. I'll definately keep that in mind when this season rolls around. Thanks for the tips really appreciate the help.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kwu said:


> I've been trying to nail a bs 3 for majority of last season and never officially got it.


First, what were trying them off? Knoll in hill? Small jump? Big kicker? Etc?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

well I started off just trying to do flat 3's to get the hang of it and then I moved onto like 4 or 5 foot high jumps


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kwu said:


> well I started off just trying to do flat 3's to get the hang of it and then I moved onto like 4 or 5 foot high jumps


Ok, you took too big of a step. Here is the fool-proof way to learn b/s 360s. 

(I assume everything for a regular footed rider)

*(1)* Find a decent roll / knoll / etc. ("jump") on a green or blue trail. Ideally, this jump will be on the right side of the trail. 

*(2)* Before you get to the jump, carve over to the far left side of the trail. 

*(3)* Approach the jump so that your are riding perpendicular to the trail (toe side of body facing directly up hill, heel side facing directly down hill).

*(4)* Hit the jump, *from the side*, and spin a b/s 270. The result of this, since you hit the jump at such an extreme angle, is that you will land riding straight down the hill.

*NOTE:* The idea is to *cheat* the amount you have to spin. By taking an extreme start angle, you only have to spin 270 to ride away clean (as opposed to 360 if you came at the jump straight on). In fact, you can even get away with just spinning a b/s 180, and buttering out the last 90 when you approach it from the side like this.

*(5)* As you get more comfortable with the 270 spin, gradually decrease the angle you approach the jump at. Eventually you will be approaching the jump head on, and spinning a full 360. Easy as pie, it just takes a little time. Use the same concept for learning f/s 360's, and switch 360's. 

*After* you've done all this, *then* start moving your way up the bigger kickers and you'll have no problem.

If all this is confusing, watch the video below. It is someone doing a f/s 360 over a hip on a skateboard. However, the principle is exactly the same. Note that he actually ONLY spins a 270 over the hip. On a trail, you are creating the "hip" by approaching the jump from the side.

Of course, the other way to do all this, is going into the terrain park. If they have a actual hips set up in the park, you can just do all of this there. 

YouTube - 360 over hip


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Never thought of that before haha that actually sounds a lot more logical than just going straight from flat to trying them on kickers. No one ever really shown me how to do 360s so I guess I kinda just rushed into tryin to nail 'em, so I would have another trick in my bag. Thanks for the detailed tip sedition, it makes a lot sense. Just never crossed my mind haha


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

No prob. That's what we're here for...


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks snowolf, Yea i've read over that post on the how to's and it was very helpful. One thing about the pre-winding tip though, should I only do that when I'm trying it on flat b/c im gettin the idea that if it's off of a jump wouldn't i be overrotating for a 360? I would see how it would work for like 540s where more momentum is needed to complete the spin, but I just wasn't too clear about that part.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

kwu said:


> Thanks snowolf, Yea i've read over that post on the how to's and it was very helpful. One thing about the pre-winding tip though, should I only do that when I'm trying it on flat b/c im gettin the idea that if it's off of a jump wouldn't i be overrotating for a 360? I would see how it would work for like 540s where more momentum is needed to complete the spin, but I just wasn't too clear about that part.


The amount of counter-rotation needed is something you learn w/experience. It is *certainly* possible to over rotate...but, hell, that is just called a 540


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

haha yea or a broken arm ..but yea i gotcha sedition. Can't really find out until I just go out and try it myself

thanks for the tips guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

you asked earlier which one was easiest either a fs or bs 3 well easiest will be a bs 3 because theres one edge to choose and one way to go. now with the fs 3 it could a bit tech. you can either go off your heals or toes. the toe take off for a fs jump can be tricky cause it involves good counter rotation and prewind up. In addition, the fs 3 is a blind landing so you have to spot your landing between your legs and then spin a fs 90 a bit more and stomp away. when watching videos or riders i really look at that, because you are stomping switch fs 3's, 7's and 10's it shows how good and comfortable you are with the board because those fs spins have blind landings. i know it seems out of context to your question but more information would not hurt.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

hc2dabone said:


> you asked earlier which one was easiest either a fs or bs 3 well easiest will be a bs 3 because theres one edge to choose and one way to go. now with the fs 3 it could a bit tech. you can either go off your heals or toes. the toe take off for a fs jump can be tricky cause it involves good counter rotation and prewind up. In addition, the fs 3 is a blind landing so you have to spot your landing between your legs and then spin a fs 90 a bit more and stomp away. when watching videos or riders i really look at that, because you are stomping switch fs 3's, 7's and 10's it shows how good and comfortable you are with the board because those fs spins have blind landings. i know it seems out of context to your question but more information would not hurt.


But at the same time if BS is not your more comfortable direction then it's still gonna be easier to learn FS. BS you can also choose to launch of either edge, you can come in on your heels and go backside, granted its harder but its pretty sweet.

I still think you should just learn in your natural way, I'd rather spin a switch FS 7 than a FS 3 any day, because I'm that much more comfortable spinning in that direction.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Yea I think I had that same problem snowolf with the FS. I've tried both and b/c I ride regular it was naturally more comfortable for me to spin FS, but I was told that BS's were more easier to do than FS cause of the blind landing. I dunno hopefully I can just get one or the other down this season. I'm itching to just land a three either way. Which way would you guys recommend trying to get down first?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Try both. Everyone always has one side they natural tend to like better. However, that does not mean that side will be "easier" to learn. Try both and see how it goes...


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Another tip to make these a bit easier is "pre-winding" Basically, as you prepare to spin, counter rotate your upper body a bit and when you are ready to spin, rapidly unwind in the direction of the spin; this will give a lot of momentum to your spin as you leave the snow.


This is a solid piece of advice. I personally had the same problem as you landing 270 on FS 3's, and when I exaggerated my pre-crank, I ended up consistently landing clean 3's. 

Snowolf for the win.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

*3's*

Also when coming up to the jump or whatever your doing them of, its important not to go off it in a straight line because even including prewind you will still spin slow. its important to turn and prewind at the same time this way when you leave on an edge and wind out you get a lot more spin and it makes your jump look a whole lot better..


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

a huge thing for me if the carve i take into the jump and then throwing your arms too.
just be on your heel edge till about the start of the jump(depending on how long the take off is) then carve on your toe edge to get to help get the spin going, then throw your arms and look over your back shoulder and try an spot your landing


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I just stumbled across an awesome video for learning the BS 3..

YouTube - Snowboard Trick Tip: World's best Back 3 Tutorial


----------

